# Help, I think I have Quackgrass!!??



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

It's me again!,
as always I need a little guidance. 
I thought I had a problem with crabgrass, I used Quinclorac on 5/09 with pretty much no success,...so I gave it another round a few days ago,...again, not much has happened, however I know it is slow working product.

I started doing a little looking up, and I am pretty sure I actually have a problem with Quackgrass. My weeds have that sheath like cover that wraps around the stem, and also there are patches with the wheat like seedlings. I guess I can go take a few pics and come back.

My question is, what product would you recommend, and is it safe after using quinclorac,, the second time I mixed speed zone with the quinclorac.

Again my tall fescue was seeded on 4/22.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

I have spent hours out on the lawn pulling these out by hand 1 at a time,...but they are spreading faster than I can control.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

That looks like annual bluegrass seed heads


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

@Turfguy93 , thanks,....yet another weed!!!
I thought I had it all figured out.
Can anyone then recommend the best product for me to use?.... a miracle product that will kill everything but my tall fescue preferred.

Also, since my lawn has had 2 doses of Quinclorac, as well as some speed zone, will I be risking any problems?...it seems tall fescue is pretty tolerant to alot.
Now the speed zone was just applied so maybe that will have some effect on the annual bluegrass?
I will have to check the bottle.
Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Quackgrass (and Annual Ryegrass) has clasping auricles. They are very distinctive and not present on any Poa species. That doesn't look like quack to me, but I can't really tell from the photos. A close up pic of the auricles will help and is usually definitive.

If you do have Quackgrass, I recommend nuclear weapons. In all seriousness, though, you want to be very aggressive with quackgrass. It spreads by rhizomes, is very aggressive and there are very few (maybe zero?) selective herbicides for use in Fescue.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

You sure it's not KBG going to seed? If it is poa a you can either use tenacity on it or wait for the heat to take it out then make sure you get your fall pre e down at the appropriate time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

drjoeshmoe said:


> a miracle product that will kill everything but my tall fescue preferred.


It doesn't exist. Sorry, but that's the reality.

For POA annua, leave it alone, it will die from the summer heat.

Your images look like annual ryegrass, but it could be quack. I can't tell from the images. In the weed id thread someone recently posted very good images for quack, go and compare.

If annual ryegrass, do nothing it also dies with the summer heat.

If quack, then that's is a tough one. It needs round up. The real round up (glyphosate) and not the extended release one. You need to carefully paint the leafs of the quack without touching anything else.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

thanks, I have a bunch of these weeds I pulled out earlier,..I will try and get a better pic.
What product would best suit my tall fescue as a pre emergent? 
I am really new to this.....
and whatever weed this is,...yes, it is spreading scary fast.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

The main weed that I am pulling has a very thick, vine like blade, I can easily find it by running my hand threw the lawn until I feel the thick weed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The seed head above looks like annual ryegrass. It is common for seed blends sold in stores to have annual ryegrass and creeping red. They mix it in because it is cheap and grows fast so it gives you the perception of a working product, but it dies the next year.

http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2013/04/annual-ryegrass-showing-up-in-lawns.html?m=1


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok....thanks very much.....so I am not looking so bad I guess....it will die....then In the early fall I will apply pre e.....and hopefully be on the right track.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

drjoeshmoe said:


> What product would best suit my tall fescue as a pre emergent?


Two excellent options are prodiamine and dithiopyr. Generally, both are to be avoided if you plan to seed in 3 months or less.
They are best applied in late winter/early spring. In Tennessee, many people put down a preM in February.
Perhaps the best guide is to put down the PreM when you see Forsythia bloom in your area.


----------

